# quilt dimensions



## Mona Lea

What dimensions do you usually make your baby quilts? How about throws? I usually just guess, but I would like to know what is customary in the sizes.
Thanks!
Mona


----------



## ai731

I usually just guess, too, and so far I've only made throw-sized quilts, but I usually make them 4ft x 4ft square, because that's 16 12-inch blocks, which makes the math easy for my poor brain. I think I'll make baby quilts the same size, when I start making them (my sister's planning to try for a baby next year...)

Jan


----------



## sancraft

I usually do baby quilts with 3 rows by 3 columns of 12 inch blcoks (9 total). Add sashing and border for full dimensions.


----------



## CJ

I don't have a set size. I usually have an idea in my head, and the quilt is whatever size it takes to make it work!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC

Hi! There are standard sizes for quilts, throws and baby quilts.If you keep in mind who is going to use it and what for and in some cases the mattress size, this helps. I try and consider this before I make the quilt. Mattress sizes will determine what size I make a quilt in many cases. Hollar if you want standard mattress sizes.

When we say "baby quilt" there are categories. There's receiving blankets, infant "throws" and crib quilts. A receiving blanket can be two pieces of flannel 1 yd by 1 yd, seamed RST and turned. I make these for the children's hospital. A "Baby Quilt" for a very young child is usually one width of fabric squared as this gives you the backing without piecing and the top is made to this size.Or you can make it one yard wide by WOF also depending on the age of the child.

A crib quilt ( a crib mattress being 27"X52") is usually finished at 30X 54". You may want to make the quilt a full yard wide as I do? I am lazy as you can tell. LOL

Its nice if you make a "throw" to fit the person and the use it will be put to.

There's "Lap Quilts" and if it would be for someone in a wheelchair you want it to be long enough to keep the legs warm but not so long that it will drag in the floor or get caught in the wheels. A quilt made a yard wide and WOF length works well for this. And you can add "hand pockets" for the elderly who's extremities get cold.

. A standard "Throw" is 40"X 60". But if it is for someone who is real tall I like to make them a full 72 " long. If its for an adult who likes their feet AND shoulders covered when napping(yeah, I love naps! LOL)then I use a narrow "Twin Size" measurement. it being WOF X 90" which is 2 1/2 yds of fabric less seam allowances. 

I find it helpful to consider how to make a size where I don't have to piece the backing. I just hate that! :grump:

I also just LOVE turning any of these quilts into QUILLOWS. These are such a blast to make and kids just adore them! 

Have fun! These quilts are really fun As you know! :happy:

LQ


----------



## Mona Lea

Thanks so much ladies, Litte Quaker that was the imformation I needed. I will be selling a lot of these quilts, I make raggedy quilts, and I kind of wanted some standard dimensions. LQ could you tell me the standards for King , queen and twin too? Thanks again!
Mona


----------



## Little Quacker in NC

How smart to make them to sell! Good show! Here's the sizes of some standards:

TWIN: 65 x 95

FULL 80x 95

QUEEN: 86 x 100

KING 106 x 106

Have fun and maybe you can try some Quillows for sale too. They sell really well. Especially if the Pillow part is really cute. Kids love those to take to collage!

LQ


----------



## Little Quacker in NC

Dang! Forgot Dorm Mattress sizes! The usual Dorm Mattress is an extra long twin( 36 X 80). So, a Twin sized quilt will fit it nicely and not be too long to get in the way. Parents love buying Dorm Quilts with a matching pillows sham too. Marketing is everything! :happy:

LQ


----------

